# Missing Baby



## Lishka (Jun 5, 2010)

My Standard Chin Doe kindled 8 days ago. All the babies were seemingly healthy and full of energy. The momma has done a wonderful job feeding them. I noticed yesterday that one baby was missing and another one had blood on it and hydrocephalus. I think what happened is that one baby had a distinct problem that momma picked up on and she consumed him/her. Perhaps both babies had hydrocephalus, but momma could only "deal" with one. The other one was dead today when I checked them. I cleaned the nest box keeping back as much of her fur as was clean. Put in fresh fur, and placed the babies towards the rear of the nest box in mommas fur (She tends to step on them if they are in the middle..I wonder if perhaps she injured them.) 
I think that consumption of the babies is uncommon. I am just curious if anyone else has experienced mommas consuming the babies before. Anyway, the other 4 are doing well, and continue to thrive. Just wanted to share this story, and see if anyone else has something similar to share.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 5, 2010)

In my experience and by the experience of most others that I'm aware of, a doe will not cannibalize her litter.

Although uncommon, some does will eat or start eating any dead babies because their natural instincts tell them to dispose of the babies to keep predators away from the nest. However, I've not heard of many does eating live babies.

Check in and around all your cages and drop pans. Often times when a baby goes missing, it has escaped the cage and is in or around the rabbitry somewhere. Although maybe 8 day old standard chins wouldn't really fit?


----------



## Lishka (Jun 6, 2010)

I think it was dead when she cannibalized it. The baby wouldn't fit out of my cages. But the other 4 are doing well! I think she has been a good mom so far. The babies that are still there are healthy and fat bellied!


----------



## pamnock (Jun 7, 2010)

I have seen cases of does killing and eating the live babies. (In some cases, I found them still alive).

It's rare for them to do it as the kits get a little older - but I see it hapen occasionally.


----------

